# Complete list of OTA upgrades since Model 3 Launch



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Searched, but have not seen a thread on this.

I wanted to start a thread to completely list and discuss the effectiveness of, all the OTA updates pushed out since the Model 3 launch. The reason is that in discussing other EV's with friends and colleagues, the second most often repeated point that I make is that the OTA updates significantly improve the car over time. The first point is that the Supercharger network remains a huge plus in favor of Tesla vs. other EV's. But in light of other automakers promising OTA upgrades, but so far failing to deliver (ahem Porsche Taycan) I thought it would be neat to compile a list of all the features / upgrades that the car has had (or could have if you purchased) since the Model 3's introduction time. I reference this to the timeframe of the Model 3 launch since quite a number of the updates have not been able to be implemented on the S and X and many of these are already present in the Y's since they just started rolling out this year. So really the 3 has had the most to gain with OTA updates. I am aware that there were many OTA updates available for the S and X prior to the 3.

Here's what I can remember. Please feel free to add / correct. Please note, I'm not listing EVERY improvement, like "improvements to search". Rather just major features. Features that did not exist whatsoever when the 3 was launched. Either that or major improvements to critical systems, like range, braking and acceleration performance.

In coming up with this list, and I know I'm forgetting things, I'd say that all in all, those are some pretty significant features added to the car in just a few years. Keeps the car from being outdated and keeps the residual value high.

*EDIT: Thanks to @NickJonesS71 I added a bunch more items. Some minor, some major. *

*Driving / Driving Aids:*

Full Self Driving (available upgrade)
Enhanced Auto Pilot (available upgrade)
LRAWD performance enhancement (available upgrade)
Braking distance improvements
Range improvements to LR, LRAWD
Performance improvements to LR, LRAWD
Faster Charging speeds
Pack warm up when Supercharger set as destination
Smart Summon
Navigate on Autopilot
Automatic lane change
Driving Visualizations
Stop at red light / stop sign
Side repeater cameras added to backup camera view
M3P Track mode (was this always there?)
HOLD driving mode

*Safety / Security / Car controls:*

Lane departure warning / correction.
Blind spot warning.
Sentry Mode
Dash cam (front only)
360 dash cam
Dog Mode
Camping Mode
Vent / close windows from app
Glovebox pin
In-car sentry mode viewer
Joe Mode
Specified time departure / pre-conditioning
Preconditioning from app
Right scroll wheel controls speed / follow distance
More wiper speeds
Chill mode
Auto High Beams
Cabin overheat protection
Model 3 PUP Track Mode
PIN to drive
GPS Auto folding mirrors
Rear view cam shows repeater cams.

*Infotainment:*

Spotify as a music source
YouTube
Tesla Theater
Texting support
Tesla Arcade - Cuphead, etc.
Feeling Lucky / Hungry destinations
Chromium Browser


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Please feel free to add anything I missed! I'm sure I did.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

USB audio went from not functioning much at all to a viable music source. It's still not 100% great, but is tons better than it used to be.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So in looking at these during the lunch break, many of these have added real value to the car. Some of them are just convenience improvements which, while nice and making the car "better", aren't something tangible that really add bookable value. But some of these are options on other vehicles, or replace aftermarket upgrades such as:

Braking improvements
Performance improvements
Sentry Mode
Dash Cam
Texting support / Spotify (ILO Apple Carplay or A.A.)
Lane Departure correction / Blind Spot warning

I think that really does retain customer loyalty. Something Tesla should tout. Elon does a good job of selling this, to the point of overstating it (i.e. your car will increase in value over time), but it should be mentioned more often. I think some of us probably take these for granted, like getting iOS / Android OS updates. But more than just making the car a little snazzier, they are often adding features that have real intrinsic dollar value if they were to be purchased from other marques.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Voice commands.

Edit-Vastly expanded list of voice commands.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> Voice commands.


Really, voice commands weren't present at launch? I could have sworn I played with them back when the Model 3's first came out and I did a test drive, which I want to say was about September 2018...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Really, voice commands weren't present at launch? I could have sworn I played with them back when the Model 3's first came out and I did a test drive, which I want to say was about September 2018...


The first post in the voice commands list thread was on 12/24/19, and IIRC that thread was begun very shortly after voice commands came to be. Weren't they originated as part of the V10 update last holiday season?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Voice commands were present at the beginning, but they were extremely limited - there were only maybe 5 or 6. It was greatly expanded about a year ago.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

sduck said:


> Voice commands were present at the beginning, but they were extremely limited - there were only maybe 5 or 6. It was greatly expanded about a year ago.


Really? If voice commands were present at launch, then I went about 15 months without knowing about them(kinda hard to accomplish with all our chatter on this forum). At any rate, "open glove box" is the only command I find useful.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes sir they were. The only ones I used much were "Bug Report" and the "Navigate To" ones. And I believe the "Ho Ho Ho" one was there. I remember demoing these to someone right when I got it (not really that impressive as the Volt I used to have had better voice commands anyway).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah, now that you mention those specific commands I realize that you're right. V10 introduced a horde of new commands that I find, on the whole, fairly useless.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Really, voice commands weren't present at launch? I could have sworn I played with them back when the Model 3's first came out and I did a test drive, which I want to say was about September 2018...


Model 3s were first delivered towards the end of 2017.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Needsdecaf said:


> Searched, but have not seen a thread on this


I think you'll enjoy this >> you'll have to correct the URL to open it. It just embedded it here which I didn't want to do

htt://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vdCt-toHxtSxGqNgOu9Fngl1-01DfnZn-RklDj_IdHc/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Awesome, thanks!

I added many of these to the original post.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Support for Sommer Direct Direct Drive garage door openers was added in 2019.40.50.*

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...9-40-50-latest-2019-40-50-7.15037/post-270041


----------

